# Kenesu's random drawings and other art



## Kenesu (Jul 28, 2008)

I get tired realy easy so i make and create stuff using a pencil pen or the art pad on the computer.
Artwork 1
Artwork 2
Artwork 3
Artwork 4
i'd love some sudgestions please.
i do not do pokemon other than pikachu, pichu, jigglypuff, Apom, and spinda
This is not a morphing studio or spriting studio
if i must do a drawing that i do not know of. I will pm you asking for some sort of refrence photo.
I cant Color alot of theise photos in either pencil or art.
Request away
slots open at the moment:5
working on:Nothing


----------

